# Latest Vivarium



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I just refinished replanting my 24x18x36 vivarium, containing 1.1 Polychrus marmoratus and 6 Phyllobates terribilis 'mint'. The Polychrus are a true canopy species, requiring high humidity, and remain at the top of the vivarium, while the P. terribilis mainly inhabit the lower levels. Both do a great job eating the crickets the other misses. 

Full tank shot:









Upper part of vivarium:









Compacta hybrid Close-up:









Female Polychrus marmoratus:









Male Polychrus marmoratus:









Male Polychrus marmoratus again:









Moss close-up:









Phyllobates terribilis 'Mint':









Another Phyllobates terribilis 'Mint':


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Man, that is really ugly Zack. You should probably just toss it out on the curb (but do call me first so that I can take a closer look after you do so). 

Nice work.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I agree with Stem. Just leave it out there and I'll haul it away for you. Might as well leave the critters in it. They're pretty awful too.


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

ooh this is one of my favorites. I love lizards.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Looks awesome Zach! Let me know if you need anyone to yell at you about mixing.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

The only thing missing is some nice toiliet paper, uh, er, I mean leaves...


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Caught one of the terribs waking up in a brom about 2' off the ground this morning:


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice work.... Lovin the clump of broms. Pretty soon that terrib will be too fat and heavy to get all the way up there. lol


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

eos said:


> Nice work.... Lovin the clump of broms. Pretty soon that terrib will be too fat and heavy to get all the way up there. lol


 You'd be surprised - the terribs are already a year old and about 1.25" long. I was pretty shocked to find that they've continued to utilize 2/3 of the vertical space in this tank pretty consistently.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

A lizard that climbs bromeliads, cool!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

zack, what lighting are you using?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

A 4 x 24" T5 fixture:
Sunleaves Pioneer IV Jr. - T-5 | Josh's Frogs

The broms love it, and it keeps the Pilea lower down just hanging on.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

These guys are just so photogenic!


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Those terribilis look spray painted with metallic green and yellow. I've never seen mints like that with a sort of blending from a yellowish green on the back to a real mint green on the legs. Very nice.

BTW - I love the bicolors. They are chowing down on the hydei I got from you in Daytona. I never thought much of them in most pictures, but as usual, they are stunning in person. Does Josh have any true green-legged adults in his breeding group? I'd love to have at least one with really green legs.

Nice job re-viving the enclosure. The broms add a lot.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

JimO said:


> BTW - I love the bicolors. They are chowing down on the hydei I got from you in Daytona. I never thought much of them in most pictures, but as usual, they are stunning in person. Does Josh have any true green-legged adults in his breeding group? I'd love to have at least one with really green legs.


 Yah, it's a 2.1 group, and the female seems to have more greenish legs than the others. I think it's more apparent in adults, as opposed to froglets.


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

This is a fantastic viv. Really beautiful and I love the lizards.

What is the species of plant that is beneath the pink brom, that has oval crinkly leaves?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

flyingSquirrel said:


> What is the species of plant that is beneath the pink brom, that has oval crinkly leaves?


 It's Pilea 'Creeping Charlie':
Pilea 'Creeping Charlie' - 2 cuttings | Josh's Frogs


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)




----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

JimO said:


> Those terribilis look spray painted with metallic green and yellow. I've never seen mints like that with a sort of blending from a yellowish green on the back to a real mint green on the legs. Very nice.


Ya that's what I was thinking, I've never seen such yellow terribilis.

Very nice tank as usual Zach. Great tank to show how mixing should be done.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey Zach, have you gotten any young'uns from the gizzards?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

fieldnstream said:


> Hey Zach, have you gotten any young'uns from the gizzards?


 I have not. The female was removed after I observed what appeared to be competition between the two. If I did this setup again, I would not attempt to keep 2 together in this size of a vivarium.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

thedude said:


> Ya that's what I was thinking, I've never seen such yellow terribilis.


 They almost seem to change colors depending on the angle you look at them. Also, when they are in the brighter areas of the vivarium, they appear more yellow.


----------

